
Snopes rolls its own crowdfunding infrastructure to prepare for 2020 - reilly3000
https://techcrunch.com/2019/12/20/snopes-rolls-its-own-crowdfunding-infrastructure-to-prepare-for-2020s-disinformation-warfare/
======
planetzero
Why bother? If we can impeach a president on hearsay, rumors, and
speculation..investigative journalism is dead.

